# New world 50m record



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey CP....
huge congrats
Rick & Lori


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats Chris!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome job Chris!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Right on 

Congrats bud!!


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

well done chris


----------



## mag22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Topping REO is impressive.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Awesome... just awesome!


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats to him but I lost respect for him when he came up to ny to compete in an amateur shoot and win the men's open class taking home a new elite bow. Maybe it's just me but I don't think it's right for a top pro shooter to do that. Eric Griggs was also at the shoot working a booth and he shot a practice round but had the class to not shoot a scoring round.

He did get a little justice when a local women's shooter beat him in the shoot off!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

How do you know that he didn't take that bow and donate it to a young archer looking to get into the sport? 

He certainly can't shoot it as he is with a different bow company already.....but who knows what he did.

I do know that he was down there with a bunch of friends for a good time. I guess he could have shot and not put in a score.....but I'm not sure that's right either.......do you think his sponsors would be happy if he went to a shoot, shot a winning score, and decided not to submit it and miss out on the promotion aspect of his contract? I think they would be unhappy.

I'm sure he will respond if he feels it is necessary, but that is how I see it. I do understand how it may look..... But Chris is a stand up guy.

As for the finals.......that lady made a great shot for the win. Good on her.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats Chris!!
Great shooting!

JD. Don't respond to posts like this.
He's just digging for retaliation.
As for the lady shooter.Yes good on her!

New world record!
Awesome!
Return the focus here!

Good job CP!!!

Shawn


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Also
I do know what happened to that bow he won and it did go to someone who needed it!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats Chris! Awesome job!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats bud.Nice shooting.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congrats Chris,nice shooting.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congrats Chris!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.archerywire.com/releases/295931


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Oops! Isn't the fita indoor record 599?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

shakyshot said:


> Oops! Isn't the fita indoor record 599?


Opps...you are correct sir....my bad....
Hard to keep track of Chris's accomplishments. 
Congrats on that one as well Chris.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I was there few butts away. Congratulation. i hope in the futur they wont change the rule getting the Xring smaller or the 10 ring. It would not be easyer for the stander archers.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice job, keep at it!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice Chris keep pounding those Xs


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Chris!
Shane


----------

